

Building a Foundation For Life Without a Job - jkuria
http://randomrivers.tumblr.com/

======
e1g
Lifted verbatim from the latest newsletter from Steve Pavlina. Nothing
explicitly wrong with that as Steve relinquished all claims on his writings,
but thought I should mention this if someone wants to find more from the
original author.

~~~
SatvikBeri
Thank you for mentioning this. There's nothing illegal about it (since Steve
has explicitly given permission), but posting someone else's article without
mentioning the author is pretty lame.

------
robotico
Enjoyed that article. Thanks for submitting!

